# Exciting times



## Basssman (Aug 4, 2011)

While feeding the geckos tonight got a few pics of some of the banded asper nick (viridis) and me are working on can't wait to see some hatchos this season from these guys 

Cheers sam


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 4, 2011)

Outstanding my man  cant wait to see some eggs from the bad boys!!


----------



## bluewater (Aug 4, 2011)

Hot asper you have there


----------



## Basssman (Aug 6, 2011)

Some of our wheeleri and pilbs too


----------



## Toad (Aug 6, 2011)

Looking Good Byup. gee one of those asper look fat  Hot looking Pilbs


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 6, 2011)

nice ones byup. wheels and asper always amaze me yet i have not seen either in the flesh, yet.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice geckos mate


----------



## raged (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice.. can't wait to see the outcome this season!


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking good sam talk soon


----------



## turtle (Aug 7, 2011)

Some of the best Pilbs I've seen in a long time..


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 7, 2011)

keen for these baby i shot gun first pick sam haha i know where you work ...


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 7, 2011)

OMG they dont look real they are beautiful


----------



## jinjajoe (Aug 7, 2011)

You promised not to make me regret parting with her !!!!!! I recognise the photo also....... good luck mate....


----------



## viridis (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking good Sam! My hatcho Bandeds from this season are pumping along too.


----------



## viridis (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Sam,

This is the best Banded hatcho that I have this season. What do you think, it is about 2 months old I think???


----------



## Basssman (Sep 16, 2011)

Stunning nick I have a girl about to lay this week soo exciting


----------



## Basssman (Sep 23, 2011)

The banded asper pictured above just layed there first clutch of the season can't wait to see the offspring of this pairing

Cheers sam


----------



## Basssman (Nov 27, 2011)

caught the bandeds at it again last night cant wait to see some little bandeds soon


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Nov 28, 2011)

come on sam this such a tease lol


----------



## lgotje (Nov 28, 2011)

Epic work guys love all these nephrurus species


----------



## viridis (Dec 1, 2011)

Basssman said:


> caught the bandeds at it again last night cant wait to see some little bandeds soon



Geez that boy of mine is a randy bugger Sam! Not bad looking either!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow  stunning


----------



## viridis (Dec 2, 2011)

Toad said:


> Wow  stunning



Looks like your female is a bit of a tart too Toad!


----------



## Toad (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes she does...... Its great to see


----------

